# FREE CUSTOM LEATHER INTERIOR!!!



## RYANEW75 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi,

I am Ryan with alea leather and i am looking for a 2016 NISSAN MAXIMA with factory cloth in the bay area, if you have one and would like a free custom leather interior please contact me at [email protected] or [email protected] or call (510) 505-2370. Please check out our website and design studio to see some of the options we offer at alealeather.com.


----------

